# Baby Beast Coils



## Mr. B (30/5/20)

Hi all,

I haven't used sub-ohm tanks in years so I am not familiar with the coils or their compatibility. I have a Smok Baby Beast tank which I want to give to my brother but I do not know where to get coils or which coils are compatible.

It looks like the standard baby beast coils are rather tough to get hold of as they are so old. Is the X-Baby M2 coil compatible with the baby beast? If not, are there other more readily available coils which are compatible with the baby beast?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (30/5/20)

You can look at Vaporesso GT Replacement Coils (Smok Compatible)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (30/5/20)

I'm not sure if X-Baby will fit on Big Baby, but the following coils will definitely be OK:

V8 Baby Mesh (0.15ohm)
V8 Baby-T6 (0.2ohm)

EDIT: Eleaf coils HW ... anything are also compatible with the Baby Beast

Reactions: Like 2


----------

